# Suche gute In-Ear Kopfhörer



## MKay (16. Dezember 2010)

*Suche gute In-Ear Kopfhörer*

Hi, 
Ich suche für mein Samsung GT-S5230 ein In-Ear Kopfhörerset.
Ich habe es schon mit der 5 € orig. Version von Samsung probiert, leider war das Teil reines Bullsh-it. (Man musste den Stecker rein und rausziehn wenn man auf beiden Seiten was höhren will und ständiges rauschen bzw knacken, aber erwartet man bei 5 Euro)
Deswegen will ich nun ein hochwertiges In-Earset, Radioempfang muss nicht zwingend vorhanden sein, hab sowieso meine eigenen Musiktitel.
Welche könntet ihr da empfehlen?
Budget bis 25€

Es wär auch gut wenn ihr darüber berichten könntet wie Sie vom Ton her sind

Gruß,
MKay


----------



## BlackHawk3 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gute In-Ear Kopfhörer*

Also, ich weiß ja nicht was für nen Prob mit den Hörern hast, bei mir sind die echt super. Werden im übrigen von Sennheiser gefertigt. Aber...Sennheiser CX 300 ECO Ohrkanalhörer schwarz: Amazon.de:  Elektronik   
Der ist nicht schlecht... Kumpel hat den


----------



## Iceananas (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gute In-Ear Kopfhörer*

Ich habe jahrelang das Creative EP 630 gehabt (Amazon.de: Creative EP 630), ist schon ab 15€ zu haben und hat ein hervorragendes P/L-Verhältnis. Besonders die starke, sauberen Bässe beeindrucken, die Höhen und Mitten sind ebenfalls sehr gut für den Preis (kein klirren oder verzerren). Lediglich bei voluminöse Soundtracks mit viele Instrumente/Elemente stoßen die an ihre Grenze, aber alles in allem kann man sich für den Preis nicht beschweren.


----------



## MKay (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gute In-Ear Kopfhörer*

Für das Samsung GT-S6230 brauch ich nen speziellen Stecker, keine Klinke sondern einen USB für eben das Gerät
Bzw: in einem Kommentar auf Amazon hatte der das selbe Problem wie ich: 
"Vom Aussehen her sieht es dem Orginal Headset leider täuschend ähnlich, doch an die Qualität von eben jenem reicht es absolut nicht ran 
Der Adapter mit dessen Hilfe man 3,5 mm Klinkenhörer an das Samsung Handy anschließen kann hat eine Art Wackelkontakt, steckt man die Klinke vollständig in den Adapter wie eigentlich normalerweise vorgesehen hat man nur Sound auf einem der beiden Kopfhörer !! Zieht man die Klinke zur hälfte raus und fummelt etwas drann rum hat man dann aber Sound auf beide Hörer wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Nur leider fällt die Klinke in dieser Position nur allzu leicht heraus oder bewegt sich etwas hin oder her, was dazu führt das der Kontakt dann wieder vollständig verloren geht, das ist kein Zustand !!"


----------



## Iceananas (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gute In-Ear Kopfhörer*

Das Problem hatte ich bei einem 2,5mm zu 3,5mm Converter auch. Bei mir war das Problem, dass die 2,5mm Buchse einfach schlecht verlötet war und nach ein paar mal rein und raus schon den vollständigen Kontankt mit der Platine verloren hat.

Du kannst ja zuerst versuchen auszuschließen, dass der Wackelkontakt an dem adapter liegt. Kauf dir einen neuen, entweder beim Elektronikmarkt nebenan oder bei Amazon (+++ NEUE Version +++ Kopfhörer-Adapter HTC Mini-USB auf: Amazon.de: Elektronik) beim nächsten Einkauf einen mitnehmen, kostet ja nurn Euro.

Wenn das Problem nicht am Adapter, sondern am MiniUSB liegt, dann ist es etwas schwieriger. Eine elegante, aber teurere Lösung wäre dein Audio per Bluetooth A2DP auf ein Stereoheadset zu streamen. Ich habe z.B. so ein Ding: Jabra Headset BT3030 Bluetooth 3,5mm Klinkenstecker Schwarz/Grau - Computer Shop, Sound ist absolut gut und man kann jeden Kopfhörer benutzen wie man will. Die mitgelieferten von denen war ürigens auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## MKay (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gute In-Ear Kopfhörer*

Das Problem: habe die Dinger schon zum Teufel geschickt


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gute In-Ear Kopfhörer*

kann mich den empfehleungen bei dem budget hier nur anschließen, die creative und sennheiser haben einen guten ausgewogenen sound mit auseichend bass. und sin einigermaßen robust.


----------



## Jes (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche gute In-Ear Kopfhörer*

Ich persönlich bin ein Fan von:
AKG Acoustics K 324 P Ohrhörer chrom: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Den AKG Acoustics K 324P - sie waren afaik mal Testsieger in der SpieleFilmeTechnik (SFT).


----------



## MKay (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute In-Ear Kopfhörer*

So hab mir im Handyshop welche von Samsung bestellt (15 euro) sehn im Grunde genauso aus wie die für 4 euro... nur der mords unterschied, der sound is hammer, um längen besser und das radio hat auch bessren empfang... denk mal das auf amazon war ne kopie die ich da gekauft hab :S


----------



## iRaptor (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche gute In-Ear Kopfhörer*

Ich liebe sie: Sennheiser CX 300 ECO Ohrkanalhörer schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------

